# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kerkük Türkünü: iran, israil, Pegmerge ve ABD katlediyor >  ALTUNKÖPRÜ 1959 Kerkük katliamı

## ceydaaa

11. 14 Temmuz 1959 Yılında Kürtler hazırlık görerek Altunköprü kasabasına saldırı yapmaya plan çizerek Peşmergeler üç gün bekleyerek, bir türlü Altunköprüye giremediler çünkü Türk milleti tüm güçleriyle karşı durmaya ölmeye can, kan vermeye toprağa, bayrağa ant ederek bir yabancını Altunköprüye girmesini yasaklayarak engel durdular. kadınlar, çocuklar yaşlılar bile hazırlık görerek her türlü kollanan aletleri eve bırakarak gece gündüz uyumadan uyak kaldılar, beklediler gelenleri saldıranları yok etmeye tüm insanlarımız birleştiler böylece düşman Altunköprüye korkudan giremediler.
ALTUNKÖPRÜ VE KÖPRÜLÜ SOYADI.
Altunköprü kasabasında Köprülü soy adı bugün Türkiyenin bir çok yerinde bulunmaktadır özellikle İstanbul, Ankara Altunköprü aileleri Türkiyede bulunan Köprülü Zada Ailesiyle akraba olarak dördüncü Sultan Murat döneminde Altunköprü kasabasına yerleşerek, o dönemde bir çok Altunköprülü Türkiyeye yerleşerek ,Köprülü soyadını kollanmaktadırlar Türkiyede tanınan Köprülü zada ailesinden önde gelenlerden Mehmet Fuat Köprülü zadadır. Dünyanın neresinde olursa olsun tüm Türkler bir ailedir kan kardeş olarak birbirleriyle kan ırk Türkçülük duyguları bulunmaktadır.
ALTUNKÖPRÜ SADDAM REJİMİNDEN SONRA
ALTUNKÖPRÜ Türkleri Saddam düştükten sonra çok sevinerek, kutsal şehitlerinin mezarda ruhları şad olarak, demokrasiye inanarak, ana dilleri Türkçeyi tüm çalışma çabaları ile Türkçe okullar açarak çocuklarını kendi ana dillerini öğrenmek için yazdırmışlar bugün tüm baskı engellere reğman Türkçe okullar ve Türkmen Cephesinin kolu ile Türkmen milli parti ,dernekler açılarak adlar Türkçe bırakılmıştır. Ve tüm evlerde Türkçe kanallar ve Türkmeneli televizyonu izlenmektedir.
13. Her ne Kadar Kürtlerin baskılarına karşı Altunköprü Türkleri direnerek, haklarını şehitlerin kanıyla milli mücadele ile korumaktadırlar..
DİKTATÖR SADDAMIN ALTUNKÖPRÜ SOYKIRIMI ,KANLI KATLİAMI
Irak baas hükümeti iktidara gelmesinden bu yana, uyguladığı baskı politikasından Türk Şehirleri canım Kerkük, Erbil, Musul, Diyala,Türk Telafer, Kifri, Ömer mandan, Şahreban, Selamiye, Karakoyunlu, Tuzhurmatu,Tazehurmatu, Beşir, Tısın, Hanekın, Mendili, Köy, bucak, İlçe,Kasabalarımız, Türk Altunköprü özellikle nasibini almıştır.
Buların hesabı çok zor olmuştur, çünkü kendileri Türk, dilleri Türk,Tarihleri Türk, Altunköprü da Türkten başka hiç bir millet yoktur, ve olmamıştır köyden, dağdan başka Türk olmayan yerlerden gelenler hiçte Kerküklü, Erbili, Musullu ,Altunköprü, Telaferli olamazlar, bu yerlerde öteki Türk yerlerimizle Türktür, Türk kalacaktır, Kerkük ve tüm Türk yerlerimiz ne Kürdün, ne Arap başkalarının boş sözüyle Türklüğünden soyluğundan yurdundan toprağından ölse de ayrılamaz vazgeçmeyecektir..
Çünkü büyük milletimiz ahlaklı, dürüst, şerefli, çalışkan, gelenek, göreneklerine bağlı olmaları nedeniyle, iktidarın zulmüne maruz kalmışlardır.Nice kötü kara günler yaşamışlardır.
28 Mart 1991 tarihinde ayaklamada Kürtler Türk toprağına girmekle,yağma talan ettikten sonra, Türk olduklarından dolayı, onları korumak istemeyerek, Irak İstihbarat askeri güce engel olmadan,bu yerleri korkudan bırakarak, kaçarak ve bu milletin yok olmasına çalışarak, Kendilerini kurtarmakla, milletimizi ölüme karşı bırakmışlardır.
Bu milletin bir kısmı rejime, karşı ölümü göze alarak, yollarından dönmeden, durup mücadele vermeye başlamışlardır, çünkü diktatör yıllarca gençlerini idam etmekle, zindana atarak, milletini sürgün etmiştir, diğerleri ise korkusundan, arkası olmadığından kimsesiz olduğunu düşünerek başka ülkelere kaçmışlardır, çoğunluk Anavatan Türkiyeye yerleşmişlerdir.
Baas partisinin (1968)yılından itibaren iktidara gelip planlı olarak çizilmiş siyaset programlarını bu kimsesiz talihsiz halka uygulamakta idi. milli duygularını yok etmek için uygarlığa ahlak Şerefe uymayan insan ilkesine aykırı davranış baskı yollarla tecavüzde bulunmuştur. Saddam istihbarat askerleri 28 Mart 1991 ayaklanmasından sonra Türk ALTUNKÖPRÜ kasabasında yaşlı kadın erkek çocuğa karşı hava destek vermekle, bu kasabaya girerken herkese ateş açarak evleri basarak, tank zırhlı birliklerle saldırarak top ateşine tutuktan sonra, toplu halde kaçanların önüne geçerek hepsini birden soruşturmasız kurşuna dizerek, idam etmiştir ve cesetlerini (Şafulla) kepçeyle toprağa gömerek gizli tutmuştur, bunların içinde[(7-8) yaşında çocuklarla,80 yaşında yaşlılarda, kadılarda bulunmaktadır, bu yaralı günahsız silahsız Türkler kutsal Ramazan ayı dolayısıyla, oruç olarak susuz yemeksiz oruçlarını bile açmadan toprak altına atılmışlardır gömülmeden, kanlı giysileriyle, artık bu doğru hak uğrunda şehitlerimizin haberlerini bayramdan 15 gün sonra öğrenilmiştir, bu soykırımda, iki yüzden fazla Türkmen Altunköprü kasabasında kurşuna dizilerek, şehit olmuşlardır. bu korkunç canavarcasına.ülküdeş soydaşlarımıza yapılan kıyıcılık sorgusuz, yargısız olarak en acı, haincesine yapılmıştır.
Bu katliam Bağdattan cellatlar Saddam ve oğulları Kusay, Uday, Ali hasan Mecit tarafından uygulanmıştır. zalim diktatörün özel askerleri eliyle işlenmiştir böyle canavarca, vahşice insanlık dışı, uygarlığa yakışmayan bu olay zevatlı AltunKöprü Türklerine uygulandı. Aylarca birden (kız, çocuk, yaşlı) ayrımı yapmadan yalnız Türk oldukları önlerine gelen herkesi suçsuz kanlarıyla ailesine vermeden, yer altına bırakmıştır, Saddam rejimini Irak Türkleri için büyük bir felakettir sayılmaktaydı. Ama ne mutlu bugün milletimizi bu kanlı rejimden kurtararak şehitlerimizin ruhları mezarlarında şad olmuştur. .
Saddamın acı olaylarından (Altun Köprü. Dibis) ilçesindeki Bay Hasan bölgesinde insafsızca gün ertesi uygulanan Altunköprü katliamında vicdansız Baas Saddam zalimleri bunlara hiç Acımadan göz yaşlarına bakmadan kıyasıca acı bir sahne ile (oğlum diye Çırpınır sitemleri göğe çıkan Anneler ağlayarak, Babam diyen yetim öksüz kalan çocuklar, vah ah kardeşim seni niçin zalimler Saddamcılar, kıyıcılar, öldürdüler bağırıp, çağıran bacılar kardeşler) kollarını ellerini, gözlerini bağlamakla suçsuz yere zalim Saddamcılar hepsini ölüm cezasına çaptırdı.
14. Irak Türklerini azınlık gören tüm millet örgütler nerde idi bilsinler ki bizler Irakın her bir yerinde varız ve Irak bizimdir kimsenin değil bizleriz Irakın kültürünü, tarihini, şeref, töresini koruyan en eski ve büyük millet bizleriz, her şeyimiz belli, nerde, kim bu zavallı insanların hakkını alacak uluslararası örgütler neredeydi, İnsan hakkını savunan Birleşmiş Milletler bu hakkı neden niçin savunmuyorlar? Siyasi teşkilatların görevi nedir? yeni çağda din, ırk ayrımı yapılmadan insanlar sevgi,,barış güven içinde yaşama arzusu duyarken talihsiz, kimsesiz bu millet kanlı ve korkunç olayları yaşaması acaba haksızlık değil mi ?
Milletimize karşı baskısı önüne gelen her şeyi yıkıp, yıkıp, Türkleri berbat perişan etmiştir.
17. Ne zaman zalimlerin hesabı sorulacak?
Uluslararası adalet mahkemesi ve adalet yerin bularak Saddam cezalandı ve hakkını alarak şehitlerimizin kanları yerde kalmadı..ve Türk milletine karşı çıkan başka düşmanlarla, böylece utanç verici olaylardan kıyıcı rejim Türkmen halkına Altunköprü Milletini tedirgin edip korkuda yaşatıyorlar Saddam gibi Altunköprünün adını değiştirmeye kalkıyorlar yüzlerce Kürt aileleri ilçeye bölgeye yerleştiriyorlar. İşkence , güç , idam, Kurşuna dizmekle bu Türk milletini yok etmek silmeye çalışmaktadır, artık Saddamın yok olmasıyla tüm düşmanlarda bir gün yok olacaklar.
TÜRK ALTUN KÖPRÜ KASABASINDA ŞEHİT OLANLARIN ADLARI.
1-Ahmet köprülü1948
2-Hazım Enver Abdullah1962
3-Atilla Ahmet Enver- 1976
4-Turan Ahmet Enver1974
5-Adnan Halit Menden1958
6-Mehmet Halit Menden1952
7 -Oğuz Semi Emin1983
8-Cengiz Mazlum Nuri1968
9-Mensur Mazlum Nuri1967
10-Nuri Mazlum Nuri1971
11-Hani Mithat izzet1970
12-Isam Mithat İzzet1964
13-Amir Mithat İzzet1960
14-Melik Faysal Süleyman1966
15- Şalan Faysal Süleyman1967
16-Abbas Salih Sait1973
17-Abdullah Kâhya1973
18- Ali Abdullah Kâhya1974
19-Abdul selam Reşit Hasan1966
20-Adil Bayız Hurşit1972
21-Ali Hüseyin Abbas1973
22-Atilla Nasıh Bezirgân1968
23-Ayat Kadir Rahman1966
24-Aziz Ali Sait- 1955
25-Aziz TACIL1953
26-Cebbar Sıdık1957
27-Celil Fethi Mehmet- 1945
28-Cemal Ahmet Ferac1962
29-Cemal Şükür Sait1964
30-Cevdet Haydar Behrem1959
31-Çetin Esat Behçet1974
32-Erdal İhsan Mahmut1972
33-Erşat Hurşit Reşit1955
34-Eyüp Salah Sait -1975
35-Fazıl Cihat Fettah1954
36-Halil Fettan1945
37-Halil Fethi Mehmet1956
38-Hamit Garip- 1942
39-Haşim Haydar1968
40-Haşim Mehmet Tavik1966
[iki kardeş görmek halı olmayan]
41-Kasım Mehmet Tavik1962
42-Haydar Gaydan1956
43-Hışam İhsan Ali1971
44-Hüseyin Ali Ahmet -1958
45-Hüseyin Ali Ekber1965
46-İhsan Ali Feyzullah1932
47-İhsan Mahmut Veli1940
48-Mehmet Reşit Veli1925
49-İmat Mehmet Reşit1960
50-Isam Osman Cemil1964
51-İsmail Şükür1973
52-Yıldırım Kakıl kerim1979
53-Mahmut Attar -1940
54-Mehmet Selim1982
55-Mustafa Süleyman1974
56-İskender Ali -1957
57-Necat Teki1967
58-Necip Sait Salih1957
59-Nevzat Kadir Rahman1968
60-Nihat Abdülkerim Ali1965
61-Nizamettin Şükür Hamdı1958
62-Nurettin Terzi Ve İki Çocuğu
63-Orhan Hamit1967
64-Osman Cemil1930
65-Ömer Hurşit Salih1936
66-Amir Ömer Hurşit1954
67-Sabah Ahmet Hamdı1944
68-Saddam Reşit Hasan -1971
70-Saib Tatar Kadir1955
71-Salah Sait Salih1938
72-Sattar Rahman Aziz1945
73-Suud Hattap Osman1967
74-Şahap Ahmet Ferac1961
75-Şahin Nasıh Bezirgân1975
76-Şükür Hamdı Mehmet1932
77-Tarik Bayız Hurşit1963
78-Adnan Bayız Hurşit1964
79-Yaşar Hamit Abdurrahman1965
80-Zaim İsmail Hasan -1961
81-Zeynel abdın Fazıl -1946
82-Zeynel abdın İbrahim- 1975
83-Hasip Müşir Rıza1953
84-Abdurrahman Müşir Rıza1995
85-Selam Reşit -1954
86-Nedim Reşit -1965
87-Hışam İhsan Ali Rıza1957
88-İhsan Ali Rıza -1958
89- Mahmut Reşit -1954
90-Cünit Seat Behçet1972
91-Cemil Süleyman Abbas1983
92-Kemal Sabır Ahmet1981
93-Sezer Cuma Yasin1978
94-Secide Hişam Tüfik1975
95-Şükriye Semin hasan1944
96-Bedriye Halit1936
97-Şamil Abdulrrahim1947
98-Kabil Abbas Burhan1928
99-Rüştü Halil1967
100-Nazar Mehdi1957
101-Ercuman Keylan Mehmet- 1956
102-Abdülmecit Abdülkerim1941
103-Adıl Ömer Hurşit1965
7 Nisan 1986 kıyıcı Kürtler tarafından arkadan kurşunla vurulmuştur.
104-Mehmet hac Halil -1968
14 Haziran 1986 Kürtler tarafından şehit olmuştur.
105-Rüştü hac Halil1967
1061987 yılında Kürtler tarafından arkadan vurularak şehit edilmiştir.
107- Nazar Mehdi1957
1986 kıyıcı Kürtler tarafından arkadan kurşunla vurularak şehit olmuştur.
108- Ayet Müşir1970
Kürtler tarafından arkadan kurşunla vurularak şehit olmuştur.
109- Orhan hac Ekram 1971
Kürtler tarafından arkadan kurşunla şehit edilmiştir.
110-Fatih Nefi -1956
Türkiye mezunu Türklük Turancılıkla Türkiyeyle suçlanarak tutuklanarak bir arabaya bomba bırakarak Saddam rejimi el ayağını 1980 keserek şehit etmişlerdir. Mühendis
111- Hüsamettin hac Nuri Behçet1952
Türkiye mezunu mühendis Milli Türklük doygusundan dolayı Saddam diktatörü arabasına bomba bırakarak şehit olmuştur.
112-Mehmet Hac Nuri1955
Bir süre kayıp olduktan sonra Saddam cellâdı tarafından idam olmuştur
113-Selahattin köprülü -
14 Temmuz 1959 tarihinde Kürtler komünistler tarafından canavarcasına asılarak şehit edilmiştir.
114-Kemal Abdul Samet Ferit -
Temmuz 1959 Kürtler komünistler tarafından işkenceyle Şehit Edilmiştir.
115- Muzaffer Müzhir1962
1982 yılında Türkiye ile ilgili Saddam rejimi cellâdı Şehit Etmiştir.
115- Abdulkadır Esat -1932
1982 tutuklanarak 1986 de özgür olduktan sonra Irak Muhaberatı Tarafından zehirlenerek şehit olmuştur

----------

